# Temporary Accomodation



## JonBoy46 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I'm moving to NZ mid February with my family. I have 4 Kids coming with us on the move, so I'm looking for advise reference somewhere to live. I really need a fully furnished property for 8-10 weeks. Can anyone advise me on where to look? Thanks everyone Regards J


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

JonBoy46 said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm moving to NZ mid February with my family. I have 4 Kids coming with us on the move, so I'm looking for advise reference somewhere to live. I really need a fully furnished property for 8-10 weeks. Can anyone advise me on where to look? Thanks everyone Regards J



Moving to where in NZ?


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I was just about to ask the same question. That's like asking for accommodation in Britain lol. It's a big place you know.


----------

